# Former Champion Racing Audi R8 LMP1 Driver JJ Lehto Sentenced Following Fatal Boat Crash



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Former Audi Sport driver JJ Lehto (Jyrki Jarvilehto) was sentenced today by a district court in Finland following a trial regarding an accidental death in a drunken boating accident. The court found Lehto was drunk and speeding when his boat hit a bridge support in a canal located in Raasepori, Finland. 

Lehto denied driving the boat but the court determined that the victim's injuries indicated that he was the passenger and that Lehto was the driver. As a result, Mr. Lehto was sentenced to two years and four months in jail. His lawyer has indicated that the former race car driver is appealing the sentence.









JJ Lehto has had a long career in racing, one that includes a period in F1 from 1989-1994 and a career at the 24 Hours of Le Mans that began in 1990. Lehto competed in La Sarthe with Audi where he drove the Audi R8 LMP1 for Champion Racing from 2003-2005. One of his two wins at Le Mans was accomplished at the wheel of the Audi in 2005.

Read more about the Lehto trian and sentencing after the jump. Thanks James for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------

